# Drugs and why does Fa wanna lie to us all the time?



## CobraMcJingleballs (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't post here often....in fact I dont care.  But let's throw up the idea of drugs. The hardest drugs I do are aspirin and vodka to show where I am coming from.

Yet, this idea that FA has deciding to clamp down on any mention or showing of drugs is WTF?  

The total lie they spew is OH NU someone somewhere might throw legal action against FA for showing DRUGS....really?  are you spouting ANOTHER totally lie?  no one, NO where, is suing people for showing drugs.  They friggin do it on the daily show as well as numerous movies.

This rationale that FA may be sued for an appearance of drugs is as unbelievable as your blatant lie that paypal and alertpay banned FA for cub porn (when they ban ANYTHING adult)

When will the admins stop treating us as children and expect us to believe these lies?  why dont you be honest with us users and stop condescending to us?  Look at your donations recently and wonder why people dont trust you?

really come on?  

my OWN personal stance on drugs?  yeah theyre bad mmmkay, yet most people do them.  They probably caused the discovery of the Americas...Spain's monarchs were opium addicts and needed a more direct source.  The british empire was build on opium.  America was built on tobacco.  Drugs created and financed many empires in the modern world, but they hide that in the history books.

so when will FA stop lying to us, and treat us like adults?

also why does every thread that contradicts their POV get locked quickly?


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 13, 2012)

They crack down on the discussion of using illegal drugs.
Not at the mere sight of any drug mention.

Maybe you should read the ToS or something before you step on a soapbox and look like a fool.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

"Yet, this idea that FA has deciding to clamp down on any mention or showing of drugs is WTF?"

Citation needed, angry man.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 13, 2012)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090206211548AAkgd4U

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/12939418

Eh. 

Opinion: all drugs are bad. Even the ones that help stop pain. I try my best to endure it until I can't anymore.


----------



## Ley (Sep 13, 2012)

I now feel like a horrible person, but I don't care  What I do helps me~


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 13, 2012)

Ley said:


> I now feel like a horrible person, but I don't care  What I do helps me~




Hey everyone has some kind of exception. My grandmother uses marijuana for her fibromialga?(sp?) 

Drugs are the root reason why I pretty much grew up without a full family. I had my mom (alcoholic), no dad at all. Drugs just mean a bad thing to me from the experiences in my life. (Because of it, never tried and never will) I hate taking even asprin.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

Just for clarification:

I have never taken down submissions for depicting fictional drug use, nor journals talking about drugs in the hypothetical. When it comes to actual usage/experience of drugs, or photos/evidence thereof, that's another story.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> Hey everyone has some kind of exception. My grandmother uses marijuana for her fibromialga?(sp?)


I kind of love the image of an 80 or so year old woman getting totally baked and listening to Andre Rieu for four hours.

I was under the impression that the really big no-no is pictures of paraphernalia/actually doing the drugs- getting a commission of your 'sona with a bunch of hemp imagery in the background is totally fine. Partially because it's an art site and how exactly is the cheapass bong you picked up from your head shop in any way art or worth displaying on an art site, and partially because other reasons.

Also I think it's a legality issue? I dunno- why are you so up in arms about it?
I'm not sure why stories would be an issue stuff like "I got high once, this is what it was like" doesn't seem like a big deal to me.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> I kind of love the image of an 80 or so year old woman getting totally baked and listening to Andre Rieu for four hours.
> 
> Also I think it's a legality issue? I dunno- why are you so up in arms about it?



He sounds tired.


----------



## XavierTehFurry (Sep 13, 2012)

So, you ban him for asking about the drugs?


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> So, you ban him for asking about the drugs?



Nope. He got a day off to cool his heels after he made his other thread.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

CobraMcJingleballs said:


> also why does every thread that contradicts their POV get locked quickly?



Because 95% of those threads are pure garbage posted by raegfags like yourself. Enjoy your time away from the forums, dude.


----------



## XavierTehFurry (Sep 13, 2012)

kaskae said:


> Because 95% of those threads are pure garbage posted by *raegfags* like yourself. Enjoy your time away from the forums, dude.



And that's not offensive in any means to gay people like me?


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> And that's not offensive in any means to gay people like me?



*facepalm*

In many online communities, the term 'fag' as a suffix is similar to the usage of the Japanese 'jin', meaning people. Nekojin, or cat people in Japan, would be refered to as catfags. In this particular usage, however, it is more for grouping people based on qualities other than race. Gaiafag, furfag, richfag, poorfag, evefag, gamerfag, macfag, etc. The term, depending on how it's used, ranges from fairly neutral to a medium-derogatory. 

It is part of the internet slang of the imageboards and other similar locations, from which the internet gets many of it's memes, and spreads in the same manner, albiet slower since it doesn't involve a simple.jpg


----------



## XavierTehFurry (Sep 13, 2012)

While it is used in that connotation, most people think it's a homophobic term. If I were to call you a "fag" (which I'm not, just to let you know), wouldn't you take offense? How about "faggot" which prefix is "fag"? (again, not calling you that).


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 13, 2012)

I have to admit, it's kind of stupid for such a derogatory term to become part of internet slang. Just shows how ignorant morons on the internet are.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> And that's not offensive in any means to gay people like me?



I think it could only be offensive if you take it in an offensive manner.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> While it is used in that connotation, most people think it's a homophobic term. If I were to call you a "fag" (which I'm not, just to let you know), wouldn't you take offense? How about "faggot" which prefix is "fag"? (again, not calling you that).



Okay, how about this:

As a gay cocksucking denizen of the internet who dreams of being bukaked on by Paul Ryan (srsly the guy is an ass but hot that's one night stand territory), I have no problem with that portion of internet slang being used on the internet.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't know we couldn't talk about drugs. To what extend does this apply?


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> I have to admit, it's kind of stupid for such a derogatory term to become part of internet slang. Just shows how ignorant morons on the internet are.



Repetition reduces effectiveness of something. See why many people laugh at the right-wing's claim of "War on x". They use it so much that it's more like, "Yawn, another poutrage."

In this case, by diluting the meaning of the word 'fag' to something closer to the Nihongo 'jin', it's actually progress.

...scum floating to the surface of the barrel progress, but still, progress!


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I didn't know we couldn't talk about drugs. To what extend does this apply?



Not much. Don't talk about taking illegal substances yourself, but we can certainly discuss drug laws and debate their impacts.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

What about in commissions?


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> What about in commissions?



As I said above:

"I have never taken down submissions for depicting fictional drug use, nor journals talking about drugs in the hypothetical. When it comes to actual usage/experience of drugs, or photos/evidence thereof, that's another story. "

FICTIONAL is fictional, and talking about fictional usages of drug use isn't being looked askance yet.


----------



## XavierTehFurry (Sep 13, 2012)

You may not, but others do. There are gays that actually love it when they are called these words (mainly in RP of course). But does that make it right to say it in a supposed to be serious argument? No, not at all.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome. I'm clean myself but it's a trait of my fursona.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> You may not, but others do. There are gays that actually love it when they are called these words (mainly in RP of course). But does that make it right to say it in a supposed to be serious argument? No, not at all.



Lighten up, Francis. 



TeenageAngst said:


> Awesome. I'm clean myself but it's a trait of my fursona.



Meh. *shrug* I could care less, but that would require effort. As long as you don't post photos of you smoking your bong and going "LUL I AM SO HIGH".


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

Nah, he's more of a pills and needles yeener.


----------



## XavierTehFurry (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, so next time you go to a LGBT parade, it makes sense to use words  like "fag". Because it's (according to you), not offensive at all.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> Okay, so next time you go to a LGBT parade, it makes sense to use words  like "fag". Because it's (according to you), not offensive at all.



I probably will. It's made it's way into the LGBT community as another form of slang as well.

If I ever go. I tend not to go to LGBT events. Of course, I also tend not to go to any events.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> And that's not offensive in any means to gay people like me?



You were called a raegfag BY a fag. You're not a special snowflake, sweetheart. None of us queers are.


----------



## XavierTehFurry (Sep 13, 2012)

So to my understanding, the term fag was never a offensive term to anyone? Ever? How interesting.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> So to my understanding, the term fag was never a offensive term to anyone? Ever? How interesting.



You can choose to take a word and get emotionally distressed over it, or you can choose to live life regardless of the labels we are given. I use the word in jest, and I mean no personal attacks when I use it in the context that I do. Don't let three letters offend you; you come off as overly sensitive and nobody here is in the mood to hug. I mean, damn, it's like walking on eggshells...


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> So to my understanding, the term fag was never a offensive term to anyone? Ever? How interesting.



....what world are you living in, where you are getting THAT from our posts?

I have never discussed it's ORIGINS. I discussed what it is now, and for a good portion of the furry-utilized internet, it is part and parcel of the slang and terminology of those communities, and there is lots of overlap with Furaffinity and other furry communities (oh my god).

Seriously. Lighten up. Remove thy stick from thine arse.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

It's a form of self-inflicted humor. Gaiafags, newfags, oldfags, gamefags, furfags, CEmen, LUEsers, /b/tards, 9fags, etc.

I'm a CEman myself.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

As it has been said in previous posts... the word has been diluted so much that it's "punch" is practically irrelevant nowadays. Everybody falls into some sort of "x-fag" category, so now everybody is a fag, regardless of sexual orientation.

Unless you're one of them overly prideful queers that want our word back. Sorry, it was thrown to the wolves years ago.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> So to my understanding, the term fag was never a offensive term to anyone? Ever? How interesting.



Please stop speaking. You're getting redundant and annoying. Calling someone a fag or faggot is not nice, I'll go with that. However raegfag, gamerfag, etc. is not really derogatory and you need to get over it. It's the internet. 

As for this thread, I would really love to know why the poster is so upset over this rule. Showing real pictures of illegal actions is pretty risquÃ© and, well, it is illegal technically. FA may not get in hot water over it, but the user who posts it may, and FA would be required to hand over information about that user if a federal investigation, etc, is opened about it. And I feel like everyone would be happy if that didn't happen.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

kaskae said:


> As it has been said in previous posts... the word has been diluted so much that it's "punch" is practically irrelevant nowadays. Everybody falls into some sort of "x-fag" category, so now everybody is a fag, regardless of sexual orientation.
> 
> Unless you're one of them overly prideful queers that want our word back. Sorry, it was thrown to the wolves years ago.



And things improved.

"Familiarity breeds contempt" after all.


----------



## XavierTehFurry (Sep 13, 2012)

kaskae said:


> You can choose to take a word and get emotionally distressed over it, or you can choose to live life regardless of the labels we are given. I use the word in jest, and I mean no personal attacks when I use it in the context that I do. Don't let three letters offend you; you come off as overly sensitive and nobody here is in the mood to hug. I mean, damn, it's like walking on eggshells...



Lol. That's just like saying "go kill yourself" is okay just because it's 3 words. Yet everyone on the internet uses that heavily. Just like the "gamerfag" stuff.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Seriously. Lighten up. Remove thy stick from thine arse.



Summercat, I think I'm falling for you.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

Dowski said:


> Please stop speaking. You're getting redundant and annoying. Calling someone a fag or faggot is not nice, I'll go with that. However raegfag, gamerfag, etc. is not really derogatory and you need to get over it. It's the internet.
> 
> As for this thread, I would really love to know why the poster is so upset over this rule. Showing real pictures of illegal actions is pretty risquÃ© and, well, it is illegal technically. FA may not get in hot water over it, but the user who posts it may, and FA would be required to hand over information about that user if a federal investigation, etc, is opened about it. And I feel like everyone would be happy if that didn't happen.



Speaking as a security guard, I will, upon smelling something 'off' while patrolling a park/outdoor area, state very loudly, "Boy, it sure has been slow today! I really hope I don't catch anyone doing anything that would make me have to do paperwork, cause that would just ruin my day and end up with them in jail, y'know, just speaking out loud to myself"

I then turn the corner and see a group of kids who are kinda suffling around. "Hey guys, up to anything?" "er, no..." "Good! Why don't y'all mosey along to the front, then, so people don't get too suspicious!"

I hate hate hate hate hate hate paperwork.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

Dowski said:


> Summercat, I think I'm falling for you.


Careful. I'm an otter.

...we bite.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> Lol. That's just like saying "go kill yourself" is okay just because it's 3 words. Yet everyone on the internet uses that heavily. Just like the "gamerfag" stuff.



For fucks sake, forget I even said anything, hahaha. I can't believe you're still going on with this.

To answer that, if somebody tells you to "go kill yourself"... don't do it? There's a thought for ya! Who woulda' thunk it? God damn I'm feeling snarky as hell tonight. Somebody get me massively inebriated please.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> Lol. That's just like saying "go kill yourself" is okay just because it's 3 words.



Dude, don't even go there. No, calling someone a fag or faggot isn't nice. But using slang with gamefags, furfags, etc is in _*NO WAY* _the same as saying to someone that they should kill themselves. The way x-fags is used is not questioning or accusing someone of being gay/fag/homo, but referring to a group of people in a somewhat (if you choose to take it that way) offensive way.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Careful. I'm an otter.
> 
> ...we bite.



Hard? 

Anyways, I feel like this thread has gone pretty off topic and... yeah.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

My initial post was bad and I should feel bad.

All better everybody?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

Back on topic, could I post pictures of the drugs being used so long as I didn't imply I was using the drugs?


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Back on topic, could I post pictures of the drugs being used so long as I didn't imply I was using the drugs?



No. It's still pictures of you doing drugs.


----------



## Creeper1 (Sep 13, 2012)

um, so who do we consult for your removal of powers, considering your vast and potentially suitworthy (lawsuit) descrisciminlation against homosexuals....calling people fags is NEVER excusable.  The mere fact you tried to, is just WOW.  You should excuse yourself from being an admin immediately.  if not, then all of FA is responsible for calling fags fags.  really, burry yourself under a rock somewhere now.  that is all I have to say to you, before troops of people come after you and FA


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

kaskae said:


> My initial post was bad and I should feel bad.
> 
> All better everybody?



It honestly wasn't bad and I agreed with it myself. I think he's just being a troll now.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

Creeper1 said:


> um, so who do we consult for your removal of powers, considering your vast and potentially suitworthy (lawsuit) descrisciminlation against homosexuals....calling people fags is NEVER excusable.  The mere fact you tried to, is just WOW.  You should excuse yourself from being an admin immediately.  if not, then all of FA is responsible for calling fags fags.  really, burry yourself under a rock somewhere now.  that is all I have to say to you, before troops of people come after you and FA


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

Creeper1 said:


> um, so who do we consult for your removal of powers, considering your vast and potentially suitworthy (lawsuit) descrisciminlation against homosexuals....calling people fags is NEVER excusable.  The mere fact you tried to, is just WOW.  You should excuse yourself from being an admin immediately.  if not, then all of FA is responsible for calling fags fags.  really, burry yourself under a rock somewhere now.  that is all I have to say to you, before troops of people come after you and FA



I admit it

I lol'd. I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

Creeper1 said:


> um, so who do we consult for your removal of powers, considering your vast and potentially suitworthy (lawsuit) descrisciminlation against homosexuals....calling people fags is NEVER excusable.  The mere fact you tried to, is just WOW.  You should excuse yourself from being an admin immediately.  if not, then all of FA is responsible for calling fags fags.  really, burry yourself under a rock somewhere now.  that is all I have to say to you, before troops of people come after you and FA



I'd worry more about this if you weren't a brand new account and most of FA calls themselves 'fags.' OMG I'm a fag! Quick, go sue yourself because I don't give a shit.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


>



REMEMBER FOLKS 

Rememer this when people complain about unfair FA admins :v NOt saying every complaint is like this, but, ah,yeah.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

Creeper1 said:


> um, so who do we consult for your removal of powers, considering your vast and potentially suitworthy (lawsuit) *descrisciminlation* against homosexuals....calling people fags is NEVER excusable.  The mere fact you tried to, is just WOW.  You should excuse yourself from being an admin immediately.  if not, then all of FA is responsible for calling fags fags.  really, burry yourself under a rock somewhere now.  that is all I have to say to you, before troops of people come after you and FA



Hey bro wanna make out? Us fags like you feisty types. Also, discrimination*.

(Don't ever make your first post one calling out a member of a forum staff. That never ends well.)


----------



## Creeper1 (Sep 13, 2012)

well as usual, the FA admins have lied and its a permaband for asking questions.  They neglect to ask how many friends this person has.....some 2000 watchers seems rather dramatic....


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

Creeper1 said:


> well as usual, the FA admins have lied and its a permaband for asking questions.  They neglect to ask how many friends this person has.....some 2000 watchers seems rather dramatic....



Quit while you're ahead, man. Save yourself some heartache.

Also I'm trying my hardest to keep myself quiet so not to wake my roommates but god damn forum I love you. I'm in stitches and I hurt from laughing so hard. Thank you for making my night with your insanity. Fucking fags <33333


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

Creeper1 said:


> well as usual, the FA admins have lied and its a permaband for asking questions.  They neglect to ask how many friends this person has.....some 2000 watchers seems rather dramatic....



What the hell are you talking about? Summer already said in here he got banned for another thread that wasn't this one.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

kaskae said:


> Quit while you're ahead, man. Save yourself some heartache.
> 
> Also I'm trying my hardest to keep myself quiet so not to wake my roommates but god damn forum I love you. I'm in stitches and I hurt from laughing so hard. Thank you for making my night with your insanity. Fucking fags <33333



I'm honestly sitting here, unsure if I should be taking this guy seriously. Must be because I'm a huge fag.


----------



## Creeper1 (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW....just wow....you totally ignore peoples comments, ban them for asking questions.  this is a semipopular artist.  I am his roomate.  really?  you ban him for asking questions?  are you going to ban all of his sum 2000 watchers too?  and then you wonder why you dont have donations to your site...plx continue, it will mean the death of FA, I expect I will be banned next


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

Dowski said:


> I'm honestly sitting here, unsure if I should be taking this guy seriously. Must be because I'm a huge fag.



I will bottle my tears and place them on the shelf in memory of this day.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

Creeper1 said:


> WOW....just wow....you totally ignore peoples comments, ban them for asking questions.  this is a semipopular artist.  I am his roomate.  really?  you ban him for asking questions?  are you going to ban all of his sum 2000 watchers too?  and then you wonder why you dont have donations to your site...plx continue, it will mean the death of FA, I expect I will be banned next



The fact that you think we give a rats ass about some dude that can't follow the rules simply because he happens to think he's tough shit with 2,000 watchers is beyond saddening to me. Last I checked, nobody was impervious to the rules regardless of their popularity.

Also, you seem to have pretty good foresight, because I see the same thing in your future.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

Creeper1 said:


> WOW....just wow....you totally ignore peoples comments, ban them for asking questions.  this is a semipopular artist.  I am his roomate.  really?  you ban him for asking questions?  are you going to ban all of his sum 2000 watchers too?  and then you wonder why you dont have donations to your site...plx continue, it will mean the death of FA, I expect I will be banned next



Thus far, you haven't done anything ban-worthy, you're just being a pain in the arse. And going by what Summer said, he wasn't banned for this thread. I am wondering what he did that made him be banned. If you're his roommate, tell him to grow a pair and if he has a problem with his ban, go to another admin or Dragoneer.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

Dowski said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Summer already said in here he got banned for another thread that wasn't this one.



Actually, same IP as OP. 

Dude ban evaded... a one day suspension. 

...wat.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

kaskae said:


> I will bottle my tears and place them on the shelf in memory of this day.



Send me some. Let me drink the laughter tears of my fag brothers! No sisters. Girls are gross. Damn, I'm such a fag.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Actually, same IP as OP.
> 
> Dude ban evaded... a one day suspension.
> 
> ...wat.



_If_ he happened to be telling the truth and he is the roommate, it is... _conceivable_ that they have the same IP if going through the same router/modem. Unless you can see the computer IP. Then by all means, ban the hell out of him.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Actually, same IP as OP.
> 
> Dude ban evaded... a one day suspension.
> 
> ...wat.



YUS CALLED IT.

And yes Dowski let us take a trip down scantily-clad rainbow lane.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

This topic was hilarious, now it's boring.

Don't make me start talking about drug rules again.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

kaskae said:


> YUS CALLED IT.
> 
> And yes Dowski let us take a trip down scantily-clad rainbow lane.



YUS!


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

I decided to look up the OP, and I can honestly say I've run into him in the past having problems with the drug rule. He made a post that was a text only submissions complaining about the rules that he couldn't post a pic he drew with drugs in it. I pointed out that, yes you can post that, and the text submission was removed. (I may have reported it, so that may have been why...).


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

Dowski said:


> I decided to look up the OP, and I can honestly say I've run into him in the past having problems with the drug rule. He made a post that was a text only submissions complaining about the rules that he couldn't post a pic he drew with drugs in it. I pointed out that, yes you can post that, and that submission was removed. (I may have reported it, so that may have been why...).



Possibly. Submissions that are all just text are (with one exception, I'll get to it) not allowed. The exception is the 'now streaming' stuff, utnil we get a better system in play.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Possibly. Submissions that are all just text are (with one exception, I'll get to it) not allowed. The exception is the 'now streaming' stuff, utnil we get a better system in play.



Yeah it was just a text only submission. I cannot remember quite what it said, but I reported it and the TT I had was answered and it was removed. *Shrugs* So yeah... Illegal drugs, bad stuff. Don't post IRL stuff about it.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

What if I post my fursona using illegal drugs as a metaphore for a toxic relationship?


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> What if I post my fursona using illegal drugs as a metaphore for a toxic relationship?



Okay, once again. If it's art, drawn, etc. it's fine.

If it's a picture taken with a camera or any post talking about IRL usage, it's not fine.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

What would rotoscoping be considered?


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> What would rotoscoping be considered?



I would leave official clarification to summer or another admin, but as long as the original photo isn't there, it should be fine. So if you're just using it as a base? Probably fine. But if you still have the real photo in the submission, I'm going to guess no.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2012)

I got temp banned from here because I mentioned I did a certain illegal drug at one point in time.

That was a long ass time ago, by the way.

I think that's kind of lame, but whatever.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

What if the background and subject are entirely drawn but the drugs are shopped in, so it's a fictional drawing of a character using a picture of real drugs?


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> What if the background and subject are entirely drawn but the drugs are shopped in, so it's a fictional drawing of a character using a picture of real drugs?



Not touching this. Honestly no clue. Use your judgement with the AUP to do what you think will be acceptable. If it's a real photo, it may be taken down though.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> What if the background and subject are entirely drawn but the drugs are shopped in, so it's a fictional drawing of a character using a picture of real drugs?



No. Photos. Of. Real. Drugs.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

What if it's a drawn character, drawn drugs, but a real syringe/glassware/rolled up benjamin etc.


----------



## XavierTehFurry (Sep 13, 2012)

This will be my last post, just clearing up a few things. First off, it has dawned on me that these slang terms come heavily from sites like 4Chan and Reddit (I don't use either). So I apologize on my misunderstanding on this. But if someone would've actually explained this to someone that obviously doesn't know until actually talking to people that use both, it would of prevented more dribble.

And Summercat, -jin isn't slang, which is the  implied meaning. That suffix has actual meaning as a different reading  of the Kanji for person, "nin" ( äºº ). "fag" is slang, and designed to be  offensive and derogatory right out of the gate.

If you want more info: http://japanese.about.com/library/blkod41.htm "nin" is a grade 1 kanji.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

Summercat said:


> No. Photos. Of. Real. Drugs.



Thank. You. Summer.

Seriously, I think I'm crushing now.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> But if someone would've actually explained this to someone that obviously doesn't know until actually talking to people that use both, it would of prevented more dribble.



I believe I tried to clarify that point. Twice.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> This will be my last post, just clearing up a few things. First off, it has dawned on me that these slang terms come heavily from sites like 4Chan and Reddit (I don't use either). So I apologize on my misunderstanding on this. But if someone would've actually explained this to someone that obviously doesn't know until actually talking to people that use both, it would of prevented more dribble.
> 
> And Summercat, -jin isn't slang, which is the  implied meaning. That suffix has actual meaning as a different reading  of the Kanji for person, "nin" ( äºº ). "fag" is slang, and designed to be  offensive and derogatory right out of the gate.
> 
> If you want more info: http://japanese.about.com/library/blkod41.htm "nin" is a grade 1 kanji.



....I never said Jin was slang. I said it's being used like Jin.

Further, in my very first reply I did explain to you that it is an internet slang.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 13, 2012)

What if the character was real, the drugs were drawn, the paraphenalia was rotoscoped, and the background was a Marmaduke comic?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2012)

All the site really needs to worry about is that people aren't conspiring there to use drugs there, right? Saying "hey, I have done something at one point in my life" is not a liability but people saying "hey, let's have a room party at FC and roll face" would be. Even if someone posted their trip stories every night I don't see what it matters but the cops could technially subpoena the site.

But they won't.  Sites like shroomery.org have been around for fucking ever (longer than FA) and that's their raison d'etre.

There are forums there where people discuss growing mushrooms (and other drugs).


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> ...but the cops could technially subpoena the site.



And there is your answer. Regardless of what other sites do, it doesn't make it right. That's like going to McDonald's and asking to have a waiter because other restaurants do. I know it's a horrible example, but sites run differently depending on the jurisdiction they are in, and what the owners care about. It's also possible the sites you're talking about may be hosted somewhere that discussion and drug use like that is legal.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2012)

Dowski said:


> And there is your answer. Regardless of what other sites do, it doesn't make it right. That's like going to McDonald's and asking to have a waiter because other restaurants do. I know it's a horrible example, but sites run differently depending on the jurisdiction they are in, and what the owners care about. It's also possible the sites you're talking about may be hosted somewhere that discussion and drug use like that is legal.



Nobody is getting subpoenaed from the site for posting about drugs.

I'm not staff so correct me if I'm wrong but if that's happening I'll eat my own head :roll:


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 13, 2012)

Dowski said:


> And there is your answer. Regardless of what other sites do, it doesn't make it right. That's like going to McDonald's and asking to have a waiter because other restaurants do. I know it's a horrible example, but sites run differently depending on the jurisdiction they are in, and what the owners care about. It's also possible the sites you're talking about may be hosted somewhere that discussion and drug use like that is legal.




This. If I remember correctly that's where he resides. Va law is strict(i m here too). Neer could probably be the one punished/fined/whatnot. 

I could be wrong but it'd be worth it to research va law on these substances.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> This. If I remember correctly that's where he resides. Va law is strict(i m here too). Neer could probably be the one punished/fined/whatnot.
> 
> I could be wrong but it'd be worth it to research va law on these substances.



He wouldn't be breaking any laws.  Helllloooo...

You'd probably want a rule that stuff needs to be marked adult though.

(actually that might be in the rules.  I don't know)


----------



## Elim Garak (Sep 13, 2012)

XavierTehFurry said:


> Okay, so next time you go to a LGBT parade, it makes sense to use words like "fag". Because it's (according to you), not offensive at all.


Oh I do, also say the following to femmy looking people I know "My my, looking faggy today. Love it".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fagbug


XavierTehFurry said:


> So to my understanding, the term fag was never a offensive term to anyone? Ever? How interesting.


It was not so much anymore however. I call myself a fag a lot.
In UK fag means a cigarette. also words like Gay. Gay meant being happy and carefree years ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO7cd8uXVRQ


Creeper1 said:


> um, so who do we consult for your removal of powers, considering your vast and potentially suitworthy (lawsuit) descrisciminlation against homosexuals....calling people fags is NEVER excusable. The mere fact you tried to, is just WOW. You should excuse yourself from being an admin immediately. if not, then all of FA is responsible for calling fags fags. really, burry yourself under a rock somewhere now. that is all I have to say to you, before troops of people come after you and FA


It is, times changed.
It's not fursecution or anti-gay. Most of us here sucked a dick or would love to at a point here.


----------



## Dowski (Sep 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> He wouldn't be breaking any laws.  Helllloooo...
> 
> You'd probably want a rule that stuff needs to be marked adult though.
> 
> (actually that might be in the rules.  I don't know)



Well since it's _ILLEGAL _it would technically be breaking laws.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2012)

Dowski said:


> Well since it's _ILLEGAL _it would technically be breaking laws.



for whom


----------



## Elim Garak (Sep 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> for whom


Depends on the state and country, some places forbid usage photos and such, sites that allow such things might get other people in trouble as aiding the procurement or whatever to do with drugs.
FA would also get in trouble if it didn't remove underage art, which is banned in several countries as well. Same with zoophilia, pictures of one of their users murdering another and showing other crimes could be a headache in general. They would have to listen to the courts/police to aid with releasing all information about the user which is bad for PR and is a technical headache.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 13, 2012)

I really have nothing to say about this thread other than I'm sitting here laughing my ass off.
Last words, been to a fur con lately? Trying to run into someone that's not on some type of "drug" is nearly impossible.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 13, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I really have nothing to say about this thread other than I'm sitting here laughing my ass off.
> Last words, been to a fur con lately? Trying to run into someone that's not on some type of "drug" is nearly impossible.



Alcohol and painkillers are both types of drugs as is nicotine so, your face =p


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 13, 2012)

So this thread is basically an OP who doesn't understand the rules crying about "I SHOULD BE ABLE TO INCRIMINATE MYSELF ON YOUR SITE IF I WANT!"

Do yourselves a favor, drug fags, if you REALLY want to show people all the cool drug paraphernalia you own and talk about how you obtain drugs or use them or your supercool experiences on them, do so on your Facebook page. I'm sure nothing bad will happen. :V

FA has never been against intelligent discussion on drugs and the legality thereof. Nor has it been against the fictional portrayal of a character using drugs or being associated with drugs.  But as soon as it turns into "HEY GUYS LOOK AT THIS JOINT IM SMOKING TONIGHT!!" then it becomes a problem.

I seriously don't know why this is such a hard concept to grasp for you bunch of morons who come on here for no other reason than to bitch and bitch and bitch about how unfair it is that a PRIVATE site doesn't want to encourage open discussion on obtaining, consuming, and exhibiting drugs on our little slice of the Internet.  Get the fuck over it and take it somewhere else.  Your "hundreds of watchers" as you call them will find some way to cope without you pretending to be Cheech Marin.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 13, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I seriously don't know why this is such a hard concept to grasp for you bunch of morons who come on here for no other reason than to bitch and bitch and bitch about how unfair it is that a PRIVATE site doesn't want to encourage open discussion on obtaining, consuming, and exhibiting drugs on our little slice of the Internet.  Get the fuck over it and take it somewhere else.  Your "hundreds of watchers" as you call them will find some way to cope without you pretending to be Cheech Marin.



Because they fail at reading comprehension. Maybe we should start providing links that send them through a 3rd grade class on it?



XavierTehFurry said:


> And that's not offensive in any means to gay people like me?





hg3300 said:


> I have to admit, it's kind of stupid for such a derogatory term to become part of internet slang. Just shows how ignorant morons on the internet are.



Words only have the power you give them. A word, in and of itself, is both meaningless and powerless until you give it either.


----------



## Elim Garak (Sep 13, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I really have nothing to say about this thread other than I'm sitting here laughing my ass off.
> Last words, been to a fur con lately? Trying to run into someone that's not on some type of "drug" is nearly impossible.


Well, if you state you are doing it or get high in the common areas any decent con staff would boot you for that an other reasons, CF for an example forbids mentioning zoophilia.


Xaerun said:


> Alcohol and painkillers are both types of drugs as is nicotine so, your face =p


But not illegal yet, they will be. Also I think minors drinking could also be some sort of a legal issue.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Sep 13, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Words only have the power you give them. A word, in and of itself, is both meaningless and powerless until you give it either.



Oh, this rhetoric again


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> So this thread is basically an OP who doesn't understand the rules crying about "I SHOULD BE ABLE TO INCRIMINATE MYSELF ON YOUR SITE IF I WANT!"
> 
> Do yourselves a favor, drug fags, if you REALLY want to show people all the cool drug paraphernalia you own and talk about how you obtain drugs or use them or your supercool experiences on them, do so on your Facebook page. I'm sure nothing bad will happen. :V
> 
> ...



Complaining about something is much better than to approach something with a level head and think objectively. :V



Zuckerdachs said:


> Oh, this rhetoric again



It's true. Your response, positive or negative, gives it power. Either you'll go into a fullblown rage or shrug it off.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Sep 13, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It's true. Your response, positive or negative, gives it power. Either you'll go into a fullblown rage or shrug it off.




No. Words have meaning. That's what language _is_. That kind of tired rhetoric is only taken seriously as a silencing tactic by sneaky bigots, or by first-year philosophy students who just discovered that trying to break down the rules of society is really cool. I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you're the latter.


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay...so why is it this thread is still around. And my own seeking for advice is missing? Really makes no sense.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> FA has never been against intelligent discussion on drugs and the legality thereof. Nor has it been against the fictional portrayal of a character using drugs or being associated with drugs.  But as soon as it turns into "HEY GUYS LOOK AT THIS JOINT IM SMOKING TONIGHT!!" then it becomes a problem.



Yeah, but when I said "hey I tried this drug at one point in my life and it sucked; I got real sick and I will never do it again" that's not what you are describing here at all.  That would fall more under intelligent discussion and not HEY I'M SHOWING OFF ALL THE ILLEGAL SHIT I DO.  Still, I looked back and realized I had another infraction that day for something stupid so I think by giving me the temp ban for the drug shit you were just being vindictive :roll:

"You" being the administration.  I know you have private forums and discuss this shit;I know you personally had nothing to do with that one, Term.  And yes I know it's not the main site but it's all run by the same people.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 13, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> No. Words have meaning. That's what language _is_. That kind of tired rhetoric is only taken seriously as a silencing tactic by sneaky bigots, or by first-year philosophy students who just discovered that trying to break down the rules of society is really cool. I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you're the latter.



Somebody is feeling a bit snarky today. It's okay; we can go get trashed together.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 13, 2012)

Summercat said:


> As a gay cocksucking denizen of the internet who dreams of being bukaked on by Paul Ryan (srsly the guy is an ass but hot that's one night stand territory), I have no problem with that portion of internet.


Well, that's new sig quote material.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> No. Words have meaning. That's what language _is_. That kind of tired rhetoric is only taken seriously as a silencing tactic by sneaky bigots, or by first-year philosophy students who just discovered that trying to break down the rules of society is really cool. I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume dyou're the latter.



Want a hug?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaeko said:


> Opinion: all drugs are bad. Even the ones that help stop pain.


Painkillers are the devil!

FA has good reasons to lie. Like to make themselves look good.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, but when I said "hey I tried this drug at one point in my life and it sucked; I got real sick and I will never do it again" that's not what you are describing here at all.  That would fall more under intelligent discussion and not HEY I'M SHOWING OFF ALL THE ILLEGAL SHIT I DO.  Still, I looked back and realized I had another infraction that day for something stupid so I think by giving me the temp ban for the drug shit you were just being vindictive :roll:
> 
> "You" being the administration.  I know you have private forums and discuss this shit;I know you personally had nothing to do with that one, Term.  And yes I know it's not the main site but it's all run by the same people.



I don't have a say for what goes on at the main site as you know.  That's entirely up to the few mods who do have concurrent roles between the two.  I'm guessing what you're talking about is a main site instance?

In any case your comment, the "I tried drug x and got sick," facilitates the kind of conversation the administration is likely attempting to avoid.  Left on it's own, the comment encourages talk about experiences while on drugs which as I previously mentioned, is verboten.  Naturally you can predict that conversation starting out with "I got sick when I took drug X" and get replies to the tune of "WUT I TOOK DRUG X AND WAS FINE YOU JUST NEED TO DO IT WITH DRUG Y OR USING METHOD Z" or something to that effect.

Where banned things like Drug Talk, underage drinking and other things that are banned from this site are concerned, the rule of thumb is always to not discuss actually partaking in these acts and if you MUST discuss it, do so in the context of, "I think drugs shouldn't be illegal because [fill in the blank without using personal anecdotal evidence]."

FA and by extension FAF does not exist to promote doing any illegal activity and by allowing conversations which openly discuss experiences while on drugs or as I mentioned how to obtain and consume drugs it can bring about a lot of unwanted attention.  It's not a stance that FA is taking against those who choose to consume drugs, but it's very much a proactive measure to make sure the issue never has a reason to come up.


----------

